# A stylish lesson in humility from namma Rajni



## knight17 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see his movies. After reading this, feels like he is one gem of a man!

**
A stylish lesson in humility from namma Rajni /churumuri.WordPress.com

There will be many tales told about *Rajnikanth* in the next few days as _Endhrian_ aka _The Robot _checks  in to a screen near you. Many of them (told by the man himself) will be  true, of course, but they will mostly have been manufactured by the  buzz machine that modern movies live (and die) by.

Nice to hear, easy to forget.

But the truest stories about Rajnikanth are truly about his humility  and humanity despite achieving such stratospheric heights of stardom.  About not forgetting his past. About where he comes from. About not  losing touch with old friends. About being able to do things he did when he wasn’t earning in crores.

*Selvan Shiv Kumar*, the Bangalore photographer who passed away recently, detailed one such story about *Raj Bahadur* (_left_), who drove the BTS bus on which Rajni was conductor, in his last blog post.
By *SELVAN SHIV KUMAR*

*Raj Bahadur* lives a one-room pad in Chamarajpet  where the superstar visits him in disguise to meet him and stays with  him during his Bangalore sojourns.

Rajnikanth, says Bahadur, is still the same old friend he was during  their tenure as driver and conductor in the BTS (Bangalore Transport  Service) now BMTC; if anything, their friendship has only deepened even  as Rajni kept growing from actor to superstar.

Bahadur says Rajni’s simplicity is evident: ‘When he comes to see me,  we drink the same old rum with egg-laced delicacies from my sister who  lives one floor below mine. When it is bed time, he sleeps on the floor  without any complaints.”

Bahadur says Rajni comes unnoticed to his home in various  disguises—from beggar to plumber—and leaves after staying with him for a  day or two depending on his mood, often sharing his experiences from  the netherworld he inhabits.

Once, Rajni was on a shoot in Rajasthan. The role demanded that he  dress up as a beggar. In between shots, Rajni decided to visit a  mountain-top temple close by since he is a strong believer. On his way  to the temple, a lady dropped a Rs 10 note into his palms thinking he  was a beggar.

After paying obeisance inside the temple, Rajni was on his way out  and getting back into his SUV when the lady who had given him ten 10  rupees noticed him again. She ran towards him and apologised and asked  for her note back with his autograph. 

Rajni refused: “I am sorry. This note is mine now and I am going to keep it for life.”

This, Bahadur says, Rajni still cherishes as one of his best moments  in life as an actor and still carries the Rs 10 in his purse as a  remainder that all humans are equal.

For a man who started his job as a bus conductor with a monthly  salary of Rs 30 more than 25 years ago, to the star who now gets paid Rs  30 crore per film and yet remain unmoved by all the money is a great  feeling. And more so since he is a great friend till death parts us,  adds Bahadur with tears in his eyes, which he was unable to stop.​


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 1, 2010)

A true human being. The best part of Rajni although he disguises he is what he is.He never wears mask unlike many actors.
  When one meets or talks to Rajni one knows one is talking to the person one sees.
   Truly irreplaceable. !


----------



## nix (Oct 5, 2010)

all hail rajni, or else...


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 5, 2010)

He is really perfect human being as well as actor. Just recently have seen his Robot and this was really impressive...


----------



## niceboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I've not seen Rajni films. But, I heard that he is one of the close friend of Late Dr. Rajkumar and his family. He seems to be a very good human being more than an actor.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

People here say that his last two films before Enthiran were flops, but he was generous enough to pay off the producers' losses.


----------

